# Whose lodges have a Facebook Page?



## Ed Nelson (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been considering asking my WM if I can start a Facebook page for our lodge and offer to Admin and update the page.

Facebook has become so ubiquitous, it seems natural for lodges to have a Facebook page for member to check for info on meetings, degrees, practices, fundraisers, etc. It may also be a good way for interested non-members or traveling Masons to find information about our lodge.

How many members here have lodges with Facebook pages? Are they open for the public to see, or closed and only viewable to your own lodge members?

If you have a page, feel free to post a link!!

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## JJones (Nov 3, 2011)

Grandview Masonic Lodge #266: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002043300405


----------



## BroBill (Nov 3, 2011)

Helotes York Rite - http://www.facebook.com/helotesyorkrite 

Find us in FB by searching our email- helotesyorkrite@yahoo.com 

I post photos of events, member awards, degree teams that are open to the public.  

I also post copies of our "E-Trestleboard" with privacy controls limiting access to Friends of Friends.

The page is technically public, but I do internal privacy control depending on what is being posted so it turns out little is actually "public".

I also use the "Event" function to remind members about upcoming meetings, degrees, and events. 

I originally started the FB page as an experiment, but it became very popular and now I'm looking for new ways to use it to our advantage.

S&F
BroBill


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/thecolonymasons


----------



## chauffe (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine has one 
http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/profile.php?id=100002746920974&v=info&__user=100001261699457


----------



## Brian Morton (Nov 3, 2011)

*Army Lodge 1105*

Currently we have a group and page at Armylodge1105@groups.facebook.com . Its a challenge to get the older guys on board but I hope it pays off in the long run.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish mine did. I am going to ask around to see what people's feelings might be on this. I think it is a good way to let people know about the Lodge and its functions. I talked my church into getting one and it has worked out great for us on that front. We have one couple attending that found us through Facebook. So it can help out. If anyone can give me some tips or suggestions I am more than willing to listen to them.


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 4, 2011)

Ain't nothing private on FB!!!!

I want nonpartisan of it for me and would be opposed to it if my BL wanted to have a page.


----------



## filmgeekben (Nov 4, 2011)

I too am not enthusiastic about my lodge having a facebook page. I could perhaps see it as a "landing page" but i would not want it as a central form of communication between the brethren. I think there are a lot of options for creating a site that the lodge has full ownership over.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 5, 2011)

All of the Grand Prairie lodges have a Facebook page.


----------



## Bridge2light (Nov 5, 2011)

We have one, go to: www.leaguecitymasons.org and you can connect to our FB page


----------



## bullrack33 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, we have one. http://www.facebook.com/LonnieIrvinLodge. We have a regular web page as well but have recently decided to take it down in favor of the Facebook page. The reasoning behind this is that Facebook is free, there is no knowledge of programing or HTML required and updates can be made in seconds.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gonzales-Masonic-Lodge-No-30-AF-AM/172809802231


----------



## Preston DuBose (Nov 7, 2011)

Adam Royder Lodge No. 778 - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Adam-Royder-Masonic-Lodge-No-778-AF-AM/139383716143120

We mostly use it to share photos and as a reminder for upcoming events. Certainly we don't use it for anything that could be regarded as secret or even private. As you can see, nobody has posted anything to it since September. We probably ought to do something about that.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Nov 7, 2011)

I got a question about this as I have been thinking about it for a bit as well.  Since transferring my membership back to my original lodgein Burnet, the WM has kind of dubbed me as the guy taking care of the electronics stuff (projectors, PowerPoints, etc).  I had the ideae to start up a FB page for the lodge, but after reading this thread I am starting to ask myself why?  Like what would it do?

The reason I ask this is because I literally am the youngest man in the lodge by nearly 20 years (I think one guy is ten years my senior). Along with that, there are maybe 15 or so Brothers that are regularly active (just a rough estimate) and only one or two of them do the FB thing.  I just kind of see me, the admin of the page, being the only one who actually sees it...lol  My point of creating the page would primarily be so that not only the Brothers can see upcoming events, but also the community can see fund raisers or even any other community events that we are holding.  Sure, the community or people that haven't "liked" the page won't be able to see the new updates, but myself and can post the info on our profile which might catch the eye of our friends andfamily and could pass the word on a fish fry or whatever else that is coming up.  Nothing secret, internal, or private would be posted on it.

So, what do ya'll think?  Not worry about it since we are basically a smaller lodge community, or go for it as it can't really hurt anything?


----------



## Preston DuBose (Nov 7, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> My point of creating the page would primarily be so that not only the Brothers can see upcoming events, but also the community can see fund raisers or even any other community events that we are holding.



That sounds like reason enough to give it a try. It can't hurt.


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think a web page is a much better way to go.

Since I'm not on FB, I can't "friend"'/"like" someone to see what they are all about.
Once someone F/L you And you them, they can post who knows what on your wall.
I still think a web page is the best way to go, along with an email list for the brothers that do email.
If a lodge does have a FB page, I think the GL should have that info posted with the rest of the information on the lodge on the Lodge Locator pages.


----------



## chancerobinson (Nov 9, 2011)

Sul Ross #1300 has a website http://www.sulross.org/ and an email listserv.

We also use our facebook page for sharing of some information:
http://www.facebook.com/SulRossLodge

Additionally, local area Masonic Facebook pages not already mentioned include:
Brazos Union #129
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brazos-Union-Lodge-129/101586821796
Bryan York Rite Bodies
http://www.facebook.com/pages/WT-Austin-Chapter-No-87-and-Council-No-52/128053327252752
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ivanhoe-Commandery-No-8-KT/128452347212428


----------



## TravellingManPHA (Nov 25, 2011)

www.facebook.com/livestone152 (Live Stone Lodge #152, Grand Prairie, TX.) #PHA


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Nov 27, 2011)

Eureka Lodge 371

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brothers-of-Eureka-Lodge-371-SpringtownTexas/232575967917

S & F
Steve Cumbie PM


----------



## Txmason (Nov 27, 2011)

Bro. Nelson,

Are you proficient in website design? I have read two books on the subject and keep up the lodges website which is just a template design. Can you be of help?

Bro. Jerry Johnston
San Jacinto Lodge# 106
Willis, Texaa


----------



## Ed Nelson (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a personal website and a blog, but it is expensive to keep up (about $100 a year with the domain and hosting... www.ednelson.us and www.ednelson.us/blog). It's not nearly as easy or clean as a Facebook page is.


I have tried several different programs for site building, and CoffeeCup Visual Site Designer is the one I'm currently using (and still not crazy about it).

There are plenty of privacy controls on Facebook for controlling content and views, which is why I'm leaning that way when I contact my WM after my 3rd degree in a  few weeks.


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 27, 2011)

Ashlar #105 in Maine.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Nov 27, 2011)

My lodge has a Facebook page, and we use it for a lot of our meeting invites and notifications. It is a moderated page, and is only open to known members of the lodge and other known Masons though.


----------



## BroBill (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's the link I copied from the Grand Lodge of Texas FaceBook Page:  http://www.facebook.com/#!/grandlodgeoftexas 

You can also search them on FaceBook from the Search box, but three come up and the only valid one is the one with this year's pin design as the Profile pic. 

If it's good enough for the Grand Lodge of Texas....


----------



## Payne (Nov 28, 2011)

Beeville 261 has a facebook and a website I maintain them both. 

www.beevillelodge261.com


----------



## Txmason (Dec 1, 2011)

I sure could use some help learning how to build our lodges website. If you have a moment perhaps we could talk or email?

Best,
Bro. Jerry Johnston
San Jacinto Lodge #106
Willis,Texas

Arabia Shrine Center
Houston, Texas


----------



## Ed Nelson (Dec 3, 2011)

Txmason said:


> I sure could use some help learning how to build our lodges website. If you have a moment perhaps we could talk or email?
> 
> Best,
> Bro. Jerry Johnston
> ...



I will do what I can...I'm no expert by any means!!
shoot me an email at: nelson143 ( at ) scbglobal.net

Ed


----------



## KD5NM (Dec 3, 2011)

Malakoff Lodge No 759 has a Facebook page


----------



## NickGarner (Dec 5, 2011)

My lodge has a Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wallace-Hughston-Masonic-Lodge-1393/207184388271

I think that our Facebook page is exactly what it should be. :001_smile:


----------



## cambridgemason (Dec 7, 2011)

Five of the Lodges here in Cambridge have facebook accounts, though a few lay dorminant. My Royal Arch Chapter has one, Cambridge Royal Arch Chapter as well as the Cambridge Masonic Temple has a facebook account.  We are currently working on a web site for the Cambridge Masonic Temple that will have information for all the Lodges and brethren as well as section for articles on the over 20,000 artifacts we have in our collection.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 8, 2011)

Perfect Union has a website but no FB, majority of the members do not have a FB account, so it would be like 3 of us.


----------



## Ashlar (Dec 9, 2011)

Agreed , you have to have members who use FB for it to matter . I can count on one hand who in my lodge uses FB . There is 3 or 4 of us and I am getting ready to cut that down by one due to that I am closing my FB account .


----------



## BroBill (Dec 10, 2011)

Ashlar said:


> Agreed , you have to have members who use FB for it to matter . I can count on one hand who in my lodge uses FB . There is 3 or 4 of us and I am getting ready to cut that down by one due to that I am closing my FB account .



Bro. Ashlar, let me offer another perspective.  When I started our FB page for my Chapter/Council, I had no idea how many members were on FB.  It turned out that we have about 20 out of our total membership role of 160+.  I ran the FB page as an experiment and we now have about 350 "friends".   I've learned some lessons from FB page experiment that I can share:

1. Grand Lodge of Texas maintains a FB page and they share a lot of information ( http://www.facebook.com/#!/grandlodgeoftexas )

2. I "friended" several local community organizations. They now see us as part of the community and we see when they are planning significant community events.  We now have visibility in the community on-line world and we do exchange tips and information as fellow community members.

3. We share photos of our members when they are recognized or achieve something significant (50-year Masonic Service Awards, Royal Arch Mason Degree, Installations, etc). These photos sometimes prompt questions from our on-line community of friends who are curious about "York Rite" and "Masonry".  

4. We've had at least three inquiries from brothers traveling through Texas and looking for Chapters/Councils to visit along their way.  We've also attracted local visitors, one of whom affiliated with us after his third or fourth visit.

5. We share information from other jurisdictions.  We have the Grand Lodges of several U.S. and overseas jurisdictions as "friends" and its interesting to keep up on Masonic events around the world. It was through our FB page I learned of the web page for the Grand Lodge of the State of Israel- a fascinating page. I shared that link through our E-Trestleboard on our FB page and received several "likes" from members and friends.

6. I've built a Photo Album for Masonic clip art where I capture interesting Masonic emblems and artwork.  I've opened that album to the Friends and Friends-of-Friends and I now routinely exchange art and comments with Masonic brethren around the world. 

7. We also discovered several members that cannot- for various reasons- travel to Chapter/Council but were maintaining FB pages for communications with their family. They cannot make our meetings, but they communicate with us through FB.  They appreciate our E-Trestlboard that I publish to a controlled "Friend" list twice a month. 

We moved our experiment from that of information "push" to "information exchange" and now the benefits far exceed the cost of the time spent to maintain our page.  I use the page for notices, event invitations, and the typical FB "stuff", but I think we gain a lot in participation with other Masonic and local community organizations. It started as an experiment, but now it is- to me- an important part of our overall Chapter/Council communications program and I report on it and it's successes during our Reports of Committees (interestingly, several members have created FB accounts since I began reporting).  

I'm not trying to say "FB is a must" or "you have to have one", I'm merely trying to share some ideas for other ways to benefit from a FB page other than just member-to-member communications.  Feel free to check out our FB page (if you have an account) at http://www.facebook.com/helotesyorkrite 

Obviously every Lodge/Chapter/Council/Commandery will evaluate FB according to their own needs and it may not be appropriate for every organization.  I just hope everyone looks at all the possibilities as they go through their decision process.  

S&F
BroBill


----------



## Ashlar (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for your perspective but I closed my FB account , I gave it a try but FB is something I am just not interested in .


----------

